# Pond is clear!



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pond has really stayed clear since I made the filter based on Marty's design. I used Bio Balls instead of lava rock, easier to get out and clean. I also have a UV filter. Koi seem to enjoy it, as do the Goldfish. Some are 14 years old.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
With the pond that clear be careful of some high flying birds with good eye sight. Beautiful compliment to your layout and you care with the fish given their age and the winter conditions.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be right over, just let me get my fly rod out..


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

The UV light is the ticket I fought algae for years, last year I installed a UV light and 10 days later, a crystal clear pond since then no chemicals and clear water...but after I lost a couple of Koi I did have to make a cover to keep the Heron out.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes a net is needed to keep the fish safe!








I've had one and the sneeky ******* herin stood on the patio side and just reached under the net!!








Not any more!!!
Sean


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I once had a heron feeding on my fish no matter how I tried to hide them. a friend offered a fake heron silhouette cut from plate steel. Herons are territorial and will not try to fish next to each other. Since the silhouette was installed several years ago no heron problems.


----------

